# Headline of the day (so far)



## KenOC

Move over, Stockhausen. "Naked skydiving musician plays violin during jump." Uh, OK.

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-au...d-skydiving-musician-plays-violin-during-jump


----------



## geralmar

CBC Radio Montreal is moving into smaller quarters and in the process destroying 200,000 CDs:

http://www.rcinet.ca/en/2018/02/23/...ibrary-closing-cds-to-be-digitised-destroyed/


----------



## senza sordino

Promising young bass player victim of Austin, Texas package bomb. Seventeen year old had been accepted to study the bass at North Texas school of music. Terrible news.

https://www.thestrad.com/news/promising-young-bass-player-is-victim-of-package-bomb-in-austin/7644.article


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Elon Musk's father says baby with his step-daughter was 'God's plan'
http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/world...-daughter-was-gods-plan/ar-BBKG4Tl?ocid=ientp


----------



## KenOC

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Elon Musk's father says baby with his step-daughter was 'God's plan'
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/world...-daughter-was-gods-plan/ar-BBKG4Tl?ocid=ientp


Elon Musk's father is Woody Allen???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Elon Musk's father is Woody Allen???


Yeah, I think he was in Sleeper


----------

